# Williamsburg, Va Camping



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Has anyone camped in Williamsburg,VA? If so, where is the best place to stay?


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We have only camped in Williamsburg once, but unless you enjoy freight trains ALL night, do not go to Anvil. My bed was literally, about 6-8 feet from an active train track. We all freaked out when the first train came through in the middle of the first night. It is a GREAT location, but we are not going to stay there again.

We would like to go back sometime this year, but I would like to hear what other people say.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

we stayed at the Williamsburg KOA lat summer...it was about average for a KOA. I'd stay again, but not to enjoy the campground: I'd go just to be close to williamsburg.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

This park is pretty good http://www.americanheritagervpark.com/

Will


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We have heard things about Chippokes Plantation State Park, I'm sure others will chime in soon who have been there. We hope to go there sometime this summer. It's located on the other side of the river and Williamsburg is accessable by a short ferry ride. Here's a link


www.dcr.virginia.gov/state_parks/chi.shtml


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

We also stayed at American Heritage last summer, nice quiet and smaller campground.

Freind of mine stayed at "ANVIL" not sure if that was the name but he said the train ran right behind his site. They left and went pottery which he said was a much need improvement over the first.


----------



## David of VA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello,
we live near williamsburg and I would recomend a few different places all have aobut a 40 mintue drive to williamsburg
1. VaBeach that way you get 2 vactions in one
2. Betpage
3. Greyspoint
we love this area and if your near another neat location you get 2 vactions for the price of one


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We also stayed at Bethpage one time last year. We really want to go back there. Nice sites, and lots of activities on the weekends.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We camped Bethpage and it was nice. We got their on a slow week but by the weekend watch out for the golfcart's. They are like a 1% biker gang rollin' in taking over the town. My neighbor goes to Greys point a lot and I think they have a water park now. Its an easy ride from either to williamsburg. Urbanna has a nice ice cream shop too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I live five minutes fron Chipokes, and a twenty minute "Jamestown Ferry" ride from Jamestown/Williamsburg. When I want to go camping on the Williamsburg side of the James river, I stay at Chickahominy Riverfront Park. http://www.james-city.va.us/recreation/par...ominy-park.html It's near all the attractions, but still retains a quite country feeling. It has enough to do on it's own to keep me busy.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I live in Williamsburg and there aren't any really nice campgrounds here. American Heritage or Chickahominy Riverfront are about the same I guess. Chicahominy is a county owned park so it is pretty inexpensive and is on the river so you can fish or crab. Other than a pool not much else to do there, but since you are going to be in Williamsburg, there is plenty to do. If you like to ride bikes, there is a fantastic bike trail from the park though. It is also very close to the James River plantations, so you could tour Berkeley Plantation, Shirley Plantation and Sherwood Forest. While you are down there, have lunch at the Indian Fields Tavern. Good day trip and a little antiquing to boot!

Have a good trip and if you need any other ideas send me a PM

Darlene Prevish


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't camp there. My brother has a condo in "Billsburg". Purty luxurious, after living in the fiver!

Sluggo


----------

